# Can I turn my regular sights into night sights?



## chieninhouston (Aug 12, 2011)

Purchased a Sig P290 with Siglite sights a week ago. Very nice gun, it's a keeper. I like the sights very much. This is the first gun with night sights. Would like to have the glowing sights on my other guns. It will be too costly to change each gun with their own night sights, because with total of 24 other guns, will need to deal with 48 sights. 

Is there any way that I can purchase some sort of glowing material that I just apply onto the dots on the sights, and turn them into night sights? If so, where can I lay my hands on the material? Thanks.
---
James


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Most of the glow paints I've seen, just do not work very well....they require light to be shown on them, to get them to work, and they do not last....I would like night sights on all of my firearms too, but at the cost, and replacing them every couple years, just doesn't cut it for me.......and, it will be argued that after firing a first shot in darkness, the flash will blind you for a moment, making them useless for follow up.....depending on your eyes....since I have trouble with bright light, they probably wouldn't be an option for me anyway.......I paint my sights with Testors paint, white in the front, flourescent green on the barrel...if I want to shoot at night, I'll use a flashlight....if you google flourescent sight paint, you will find numerous products.....


----------



## chieninhouston (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you Berettabone. Will look into the pros and cons. 
--
James


----------



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

Try this?
http://www.meprolight.com/default.asp?catid={3F003DCF-85C5-4672-88B7-3BDA87D650B7}
"All Tru-Dot® sights are covered by a 12 years usable illumination warranty to original purchaser."

These don't list a warranty that I can find, but are similar to the first link.
AmeriGlo Weapon Sights | SigSauer
These ones do list a 12 year warrenty, but don't specifically list the P290. Some of them might still fit.

This one has a 12 year warranty, but not sure about fitment.
Trijicon HD™ Night Sights
Green tritium lamps are warranted for 12 years from date of manufacture.

If they last that long they are probably worth the money.


----------



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

Any of the glow paint or stickers i can find are just cheap phosphorous, which is unusable in a couple hours. I don't think someone is going to break into your house at 10 pm instead of 3 am.

The tritium actively glows the whole night. It is a radioactive isotope that glows due to nuclear decay, not radiation from light during the day.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

berettabone said:


> and replacing them every couple years


Trijicon warranty's their sights for 12 years and I've had a pair go 15 and still useable. For $45.00 bucks or so Trijicon will replace the ampules after the warranty expires, you ship them your slide and they ship it back paid shipping. Well worth it for a primary SD pistol.


----------

